# My Spanish language skills



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Well this US election cycle is going to be great for my Spanish language skills. Pretty much now when I turn on the TV I watch Mexican news channels (ForoTV and Milenio). I can't bring myself to watch Fox or CNN any longer - because of the election coverage.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

btw - yesterday I came across this useful site :
http://www.memrise.com/home/

It complements duolingo very well :
https://www.duolingo.com/


----------



## qvivar (Mar 20, 2016)

chuck846 said:


> Well this US election cycle is going to be great for my Spanish language skills. Pretty much now when I turn on the TV I watch Mexican news channels (ForoTV and Milenio). I can't bring myself to watch Fox or CNN any longer - because of the election coverage.


With this election cycle, I am glad I moved to Mexico.


----------



## qroo_Paul (Jun 1, 2016)

qvivar said:


> With this election cycle, I am glad I moved to Mexico.


Mexico has its election issues too. Politics is a mess no matter where you live.


----------

